

What lies beneath the surface of New York Harbor? (2009) - craigds
http://nymag.com/news/features/56609/

======
sandworm101
Why does that diver have a gun?

NYPD detective John Drzal looks like an idiot carrying a AR-15, without any
apparent waterproofing, while wearing flippers and a dry suit. He is also
using scuba, not a rebreather, so any potential target will see/hear him
coming miles away.

And is that a scope on that rifle?

What possible scenario would require a police officer to carry an automatic
weapon while scuba diving? Really. What job is he going to do? Hostage rescue,
underwater? Or is he going to run out of the water rambo-style to arrest
underage drinkers at the beach ... with a scuba tank on his back ... in
flippers.

~~~
Vexs
NYPD coming out of the toilets maybe? No-flush warrants.

------
devb
_In case anyone very familiar with NYC infrastructure is interested_

Intentional or not, #1 is wrong. The Battery Park City current diversion
affects the southern PATH train tunnel between Exchange Place in Jersey City
and the World Trade Center station. Several years ago the Port Authority
quietly embarked on a project to dump clay and sand on top of the exposed
tunnels and then placed large convex metal plates on top of the new fill to
protect the tunnel shells.

This article also, intentionally or not, inaccurately describes the project:
[http://nypost.com/2010/11/30/path-tunnels-get-600m-ring-
of-s...](http://nypost.com/2010/11/30/path-tunnels-get-600m-ring-of-steel/)

Interestingly, the alleged flood gates did not stop seawater inundation during
Hurricane Sandy.

------
melling
I threw up some pictures on my blog and added a few lines about Hoboken, a
small city directly across the Hudson. It's beautiful above the water. It's
also cool that Uber opened a little office here.

[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/08/12/views-from-
hoboken/](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/08/12/views-from-hoboken/)

~~~
Denzel
Hoboken is an awesome little city! I spent about 1.5 years there, commuting to
SoHo on the PATH, and absolutely loved it. Everyone that visited me fell in
love with it as well. I'd move back in a heartbeat.

Every morning I'd take a run around the city: up Willow to 12th, over to
Sinatra Dr and down to Newark St. Watching the sunrise over NYC and the Hudson
was breathtaking.

